# Wedding Crashers



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Wife and I watched the above tonight to help get us relaxed before Sunday's big game (go 'Hawks). This is one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long, long time. Pure horse play. Great cast, too. It's on E* PPV right now and definitely worth the watch.

John


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> Wife and I watched the above tonight to help get us relaxed before Sunday's big game (go 'Hawks). This is one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long, long time. Pure horse play. Great cast, too. It's on E* PPV right now and definitely worth the watch.
> 
> John


I loved it! I wish I was Vince Vaughn.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

wisdom said:


> I loved it! I wish I was Vince Vaughn.


He was so funny. Particularly the dinner scene. I did feel sorry for him during the football game. And then again grouse hunting was gave me a couple of chuckles as well. Everyone looked like they enjoyed their role.

John


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Considering I'm paying for a wedding this year, I watched it too. Do any of you think I need to hire a bouncer?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Considering I'm paying for a wedding this year, I watched it too. Do any of you think I need to hire a bouncer?


Nah. Just pay for Nick's flight from Georgia. One scowl from him will get even the most unruly scoundrel back in line. Besides, he needs to get out of the house more.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well i seen this in the movies twice once by myself and then with a friend 
then i got the dvd i had to have it


----------

